# where are the sheepsheads at? has the time come and gone?



## squidward tentacles (Feb 14, 2012)

where the sheeps at? has the time come and gone? if not where are they? ive been on pier looking and havent seen :/


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The sheepshead bite has definitely slowed down, or at least here in Bama it has. Still getting good numbers though, but not the 50+ fish days we had a month ago.


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

Darn, all good things come to an end


----------



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

i havent seen many at the pier lately but i hear they are still pretty thick in the pass


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

They are often VERY hunger after the spawn and start moving back into the bays and estuaries to find food. So they will feed heavily on crustaceans and most anything else they can find like algae and barnacles, mussels, clams, etc.

They often group up on the dropoff edge of sandbars when a current or waves sweeps food to them. Sandfleas and especially ghost shrimp can be VERY effective then.


----------



## squidward tentacles (Feb 14, 2012)

was on bob sikes bridge today, i only caught one, and it was on the first cast, but i missed about 20 of them and ran out of bait, lost a rig or two, very windy out today, but they are out there, couldnt see them due to the water being choppy and the depth, i tried to go cobia fishing today but my darn pass has expired  but i had the itch and needed to get something on the other end of my line, so i hustled to the bob sikes bridge enjoyed the weather, enjoyed the people, i saw spanish and white trout being caught, didnt see people fishing for sheepshead,


----------



## Somefish (Oct 1, 2012)

Hit the pass today at 12 for high tide. Tried the north jetty...... No sheep. Got in the water.... No sheep. Went back to broken down Pickens pier and got in to spear them ... 1 sheep. Gone in the pass or are deeper.... None at Pickens to be had. When they're here they are so thick at Pickens you can usually pick what size you want to shoot. Not today.


----------

